# Looking for CPF member?



## Sigman

Now and then we find ourselves "missing" one of our CPF members. Hopefully it's not because of something negative. Perhaps they went off on vacation/holiday and neglected to notify anyone. First of all - we indeed hope that all is well with anyone missing. 

Somtimes a member who is active around these hallways, all of a sudden isn't "around" and we as caring, compassionate humans wonder where they are and if they are alright.

*NOTE: THIS THREAD IS NOT MEANT TO TAKE THE PLACE OF OR SUPPLEMENT THE "CHEERS & JEERS" FORUM.* Any abuse of this thread will result in closing it down for good. We do not want to "babysit" or create anymore "work" than we already have. If the thread gets closed as a result of abuse - you can then blame the member that caused it. This is merely an experiment.

*This is the way it will work: 
*If you are looking for someone, post: *"Looking for ___________."

* Anyone with information about the missing member *WILL NOT post *that info in this thread. *USE PM OR EMAIL *to provide that information to the member looking. 
 
We've closed "CPF paging posts" in the past, as they can clutter up the hallways around here. Again, we're going to try this single "Sticky" thread as a "looking for" experiment and see what happens. 

BTW, changing the title of this thread could create problems, therefore... 
*
DO NOT CHANGE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. 
*

*If you received the information you wanted, please edit your request to reflect that.*  
We'll try it out and if it doesn't work - well it will disappear.


----------



## Empath

_Please, people; read the rules stated in the opening post of this thread._


----------



## stienke

I'm looking for Freddy (Icarus) , I hope he's Ok!


----------



## djans1397

looking for a person named Dingo J. Russel or Russel John re. a recent transaction. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

Looking for scalez.


_Edited to comply with first post of this thread._


----------



## Empath

Looking for Josey

Info received - request completed.


----------



## brighterisbetter

Looking for DaFABRICATA


----------



## stateoftheart

looking for tekno cowboy


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Looking for oldgrandpajack

Looking for Mr. Bulk


----------



## karlthev

*mohanjude*

I'm trying to get in touch with him. Anyone heard from him in awhile?


Karl


----------



## BenChiew

*Re: mohanjude*

Come to think of it, Mohan has been absent for awhile. His last postings was May 9. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Norm

*Re: mohanjude*

He is currently online.

Just PMed him with a link to this thread.

Norm


----------



## KarstGhost

*Re: mohanjude*

Looking for Steve Ku. Noticed his tritium thread has been closed for a while now. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## amlim

Looking for oldgrandpajack


----------



## London Lad

Looking for Ganp (Colin)


----------



## Icarus

stienke said:


> I'm looking for Freddy (Icarus) , I hope he's Ok!



Don't worry, I'm still here :wave:


----------



## verbie

Mr. Bulk's email address is still active. If you know it, send him an email. He may or may not answer. Good luck.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please see RULES for this thread. Responses are to be done via PM or email. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## cy

looking for Mutt .. has anyone seen Jeff?


----------



## fivemega

*cmacclel

Any news from Chris?*


----------



## Empath

A reminder:



Empath said:


> _Please, people; read the rules stated in the opening post of this thread._


----------



## clemence

Looking for: hkequipment
I hope someone could send me a pm because I really need to talk to him. Thx for the help


----------



## beck

brighterisbetter said:


> Looking for DaFABRICATA


Also *looking for Dafabricata* for a project. New to the forum, so please email me at *becket at gmail* if you know where he can be reached. I've read the sticky so I hope this is acceptable. Thanks!


----------



## lightlover

*"Looking for DavidW."

*Anyone wit any info, please PM me.

Thanks, Jahn


----------



## NoNotAgain

Looking for ShortArc.

Information found


----------



## Empath

Please read the opening post of this thread before posting to it.


----------



## lemlux

Looking for Milkyspit


----------



## scout24

*Re: Need to Contact Milkyspit - Does anyone have contact info?*

Not a cheer or jeer, I'm moving this to the Cafe' thread "Looking for CPF Member"...


----------



## ma tumba

*Re: Need to Contact Milkyspit - Does anyone have contact info?*

Looking for Dafabricata

our communication stopped abruptly more than a month ago and since that time he hasn't appeared anywhere


----------



## Got Lumens?

*Re: looking for CPF member?*

[FONT=&quot]Looking for: " the_guy_with_no_name "

Please PM me any info.
Thanks
_GL
_[/FONT]
Updates received request suspended. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## XD9

*Re: looking for CPF member?*

Looking for mcrop. Your inbox is full/


----------



## karlthev

*Re: looking for CPF member?*

Anyone here know where @NoNotAgain may be? He has a battery pack of mine which he was to be rebuilding and I haven't heard from him since last June. I'm hoping all is well with him and would like him to contact me regarding the status of the rebuild.Karl


----------



## archimedes

*Re: looking for CPF member?*

There is a separate unified thread for requests of this sort. I'll link it later, but closing this for now.


----------



## archimedes

Ok, thread moved / merged, titles corrected, and post generally sorted out to comply.

Please review rules for this thread in OP, including excerpt below.



Sigman said:


> ....
> 
> *This is the way it will work:
> *If you are looking for someone, post: *"Looking for ___________."
> 
> * Anyone with information about the missing member *WILL NOT post *that info in this thread. *USE PM OR EMAIL *to provide that information to the member looking....
> 
> *If you received the information you wanted, please edit your request to reflect that.*....



No personal info should be posted in the open forum, including names / eMail / numbers / etc, as per CPF rules generally.


----------



## karlthev

Thanks Arch, appreciated!


Karl


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If anyone knows Monocrom, Id like to receive word. Brother hasn't posted in a couple of weeks ......... That's not like him. :candle:


----------



## DAN92

Looking for 880arm, he doesn't answer me on Facebook either....


Anyone have any news from him?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Have you been to his FlashlightGuide website? Perhaps you could encounter him there? He is a great guy, everytime we spoke; a real southern gentleman. He did an Oveready BOSS flashlight review in 2018, but he was reticent when we last spoke back then; regarding his departure from cpf. I didn't press. He was fundamentally instrumental to my immersion into flashlights, and I thank him. If you get info, I would appreciate a PM, if you may...


----------



## DAN92

KITROBASKIN said:


> Have you been to his FlashlightGuide website?[...]


Yes, a really nice person, I know his website and his FlashlightGuide and GearSight Facebook pages


No problem, I'll let you know if I have any news


----------



## turbodog

Whatever happened to dieseldave? I checked his last post... did not look like a 'goodbye' post. All of a sudden he just disappeared...

So yes, I am looking for him.


----------



## turbodog

bump for DD


----------



## Icarus

Looking and worrying about XFlash, Donnyd and G-2. I mailed all 3 off them a few times outside cpf and never got a reply.


----------



## troutpool

Looking for magellan.


----------



## raggie33

anyone heard from empath? worrying about him


----------



## knucklegary

We've all heard of Empath.. I'm sure he is lurking about. He most likely has nothing to contribute to a somewhat mundane forum. Unless you break the rules.
Just saying...


----------



## raggie33

cool he is a nice guy feel like ive know him forever


----------



## knucklegary

Talking about CPF moderators, where in the heck is Archimedes? (Archie) 
Hope he is well!


----------



## raggie33

archie is agood person to


----------



## DonnyD

Icarus said:


> Looking and worrying about XFlash, Donnyd and G-2. I mailed all 3 off them a few times outside cpf and never got a reply.


Hello Icarus! Hope you're doing great as usual. Thank you for trying to reach me. I'll be here, on my new account. Will also try to recover the DonnyD account.


----------



## hamhanded

Anyone have info on milkyspit’s presence here?


----------



## milkyspit

arrgh my eyes!! said:


> Anyone have info on milkyspit’s presence here?



I'm still around every once in a while. No time for much modding these days... work, family and coaching leave barely enough time to eat and sleep! 😁


----------



## thermal guy

Hey milky! Nice to see all is well with you.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

If anyone was looking for me, I spent years trapped in a toxic relationship, and then had a kid while in a different toxic relationship. Trying to put my life back together these days.


----------

